# Cannabis Stocks



## fmdog44 (Jun 13, 2019)

Tracking nine cannabis stocks I see a whole lot of price fluctuation in some. Does anyone have an interest or actual money in any of these?
ACB  CGC  APHA  CTST  TGODF  EMHTF  TLRY  ALEAF  CRON


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jun 13, 2019)

I have money in cannabis stocks.  My husband tracks them so I don't know off hand how they are doing.  I'll check on it.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jun 14, 2019)

I have an interest from a long-time investor perspective. But I quit trading stocks by my early 60's. There are lots of articles in business journals and sites like Motley Fool on this subject. It sure looks like there is money to be made. but there is a lot of risk and your investments could go 'up in smoke'.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 14, 2019)

I saw ads to invest in them but have not.  They were really cheap, too.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 14, 2019)

If I bought cannabis or tobacco stocks I couldn't look myself in the mirror.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2019)

Nope!

There are plenty of other ways to make money without getting involved in things that I don't understand.


----------



## Catlady (Jun 29, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Tracking nine cannabis stocks I see a whole lot of price fluctuation in some. Does anyone have an interest or actual money in any of these?
> ACB  CGC  APHA  CTST  TGODF  EMHTF  TLRY  ALEAF  CRON



I don't use cannabis myself, but like to ''gamble'' with speculative stocks like cannabis and bitcoin for the adrenaline rush.

From your list I own a few shares (less than 100 each) of ACB, CGC, and CRON.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2019)

No I won't be investing in those.


----------

